# What a difference in a week



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres some new pics added a bit more wood and a couple of plants. Check out my crazy frog Fonzy he just chillin under his log.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks good!

The next month is when you will start to see some real changes.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

that's not an "I found it" stick in there is it?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks like what I used to use to make slingshots.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Brian said:


> Looks like what I used to use to make slingshots.


Yes but I took it out I didnt really like it was hardwood though and I boiled it first all my wood is my own from my own backyard.Since I have a woodstove I have no shortage of wood.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> that's not an "I found it" stick in there is it?


 lol
now thats funny. Pat


----------

